# Ganja Man



## silvernomad (Oct 16, 2006)

[SIZE=+3]Banana Buzz Bread [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]1/2 cup shortening[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]2 eggs[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]1 teaspoon lemon juice[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]3 teaspoons baking powder[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]1 cup sugar[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]1 cup mashed bananas[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]2 cups sifted flour[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]1/2 cup chopped marijuana[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]1/2 teaspoon salt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]1 cup chopped nuts Mix the shortening and sugar, beat eggs, and add to mixture. Separately mix bananas with lemon juice and add to the first mixture. Sift flour, salt, and baking powder together, then mix all ingredients together. Bake for 1 1/4 hours at 375 degrees. [/SIZE]


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 16, 2006)

[SIZE=+2]*Bhang 

*[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]*Bhang is an old Indian recipe for a powerful intoxicating drink.
Ingredients: 
2 cups water
1 ounce cannibis indica (fresh leaves and flowers of a female plant preferred)
4 cups warm milk
2 tablespoons blanched and chopped almonds
1/8 teaspoon garam masala (a mixture of cloves, cinnamon, and cardamom)
1/4 teaspoon powdered ginger
1/2 to 1 teaspoon rosewater
1 cup sugar 

Method: Bring the water to a rapid boil and pour into a clean teapot.
Remove any seeds or twigs from the cannibis, add it to the teapot and cover.

Let this brew for about 7 minutes.
Now strain the water and cannibis through a piece of muslin cloth, collect the water and save.
Take the leaves and flowers and squeeze between your hands to extract any liquid that remains.

Add this to the water.
Place the leaves and flowers in a mortar and add 2 teaspoons warm milk.
Slowly but firmly grind the milk and leaves together.
Gather up the marijuana and squeeze out as much milk as you can.
Repeat this process until you have used about 1/2 cup of milk (about 4 to 5 times).

Collect all the milk that has been extracted and place in a bowl.
By this time the marijuana will have turned into a pulpy mass.
Add the chopped almonds and some more warm milk.
Grind this in the mortar until a fine paste is formed.
Squeeze this paste and collect the extract as before.
Repeat a few more times until all that is left are some fibers and nut meal.
Discard the residue. Combine all the liquids that have been collected, including the water the cannibis was brewed in.
Add to this the garam masala, dried ginger and rosewater.
Add the sugar and remaining milk.

Chill, serve, and enjoy. 

*[/SIZE]


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 16, 2006)

How To Make Scooby Snacks
*Ingredients*
2 cups cannabis flour or plain flour
2 eggs
1 cup Quaker dry oatmeal
1 table spoon vanilla
1/2 cup cocoa
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 pound (1 stick) cannabis butter or butter
1 table spoon walnut extract
1 oz. of finely ground cannabis

*Method*
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Mix all ingredients together in a large mixing bowl.
If there is not enough liquid to mix all ingredients after 5 minutes of stirring, add a tiny amount of milk to aid in mixing of remaining ingredients. Taste batter before cooking and adjust amount of sugar to your liking. Place on a lightly greased cookie sheet and bake for 8 to 12 minutes, depending on how large you made your cookies. Can be cooked for a shorter time for chewier cookies, or a longer time for drier, crisp cookies.


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 16, 2006)

How To Make Cannabis Flour
*Ingredients*
Plain Flour
Finely chopped cannabis.

*Method*
Mix plain flour with finely grinded buds to have an easy and quick way to cook with cannabis. The buds and leaves can be grinded in to a fine powder.
Sieve the flour and cannabis into a bowl removing any stalks and lumps. It can then be stored in an airtight container in the fridge. Cannabis flour can be added into any recipe as a substitute for plain flour. Happy cooking!


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 16, 2006)

How To Make Dennis The Menace Cannabis Cakes.
*Ingredients*
Dennis The Menance cake mix.
Cannabis Flour or Plain Flour
Cannabis Butter or butter
2 Eggs
1/3 oz of finely chopped cannabis.

*Method*
Follow the directions on the Dennis The Menace cake mix and add the finely chopped cannabis. Mix together untill all the cannabis has been mixed in. Then follow the the rest of the directions on the dennis the menace cake mix.


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 16, 2006)

How To Make Cannabis Butter
*Ingredients*
500g of Butter
28g (1oz) of Cannabis Buds.

*Method*
Melt the butter in to a sauce pan being careful not to boil. Once melted, grind the cannabis into a fine powder and add to the melted butter mixing well. Keep cooking on a low heat for another 30 minutes stiring well.
Next pour the melted butter into a container through a sieve to remove all of the pieces of cannabis. Chill in fridge until solid.


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 16, 2006)

How To Make Pot Brownies
*Ingredients*
Box of brownie mix
1/2 oz cannabis
Cannabis butter
2 eggs 

*Method*
This one is pretty easy! Firstly just follow the directions on the box of brownie mix. Then instead of using vegetable oil, use cannabis butter.
Mix the cannabis into the mixture and let cool.


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 16, 2006)

How To Make Avocado Dip
*Ingredients*
3 ripe Avocados
1/2 cup chopped onions
2 table spoons chili powder
3 table spoons white wine vinegar
1/2 cup finely chopped marijuana

*Method*
Mix the vinegar, marijuana, and chili powder together in a bowl.
Let the mixture stand for one hour. Then add avocados and onions and mash it all together. It can be served with tacos as a dip.


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 16, 2006)

*Peanut butter Dreams*

half cup PB
3/4 cup cannabutter
half cup sugar
1 egg
half cup br. sugar
1/2 tsp. vanilla
1/2 tsp. baking soda
1/4 tsp. salt
11/4 cups flour
handful of chocolate chunks 
handful of shredded cocunut​ 
put PB and butter in mixer bowl
mix until smooth.add sugar,egg, and vanilla.mix until texture is even.add all remaining ingredients until evenly distributed. bake at 350 degrees until edges are somewhat tan take it when still soft in middle . leave on pan for 5 to 7 minutes remove cookies from pan and sprinkle with coconut. serve when wanted.​


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 16, 2006)

*Recipes-Magic Pancakes *

Ingredients: 
1/4 cup of flour
2 tablespoons of baking powder
2 teaspoons of sugar
1/2 teaspoon of salt
A pinch of cinnamon
2 tablespoons of oil
1/2 cup of water
3/4 cup of cannabis milk
Method: 
Pre-heat griddle or frying pan while making the pancake batter. Do this on a medium high flame. Put all of the dry ingredients into a large bowl and mix thoroughly. Combine the wet ingredients in a separate bowl. Mix well. Pour the wet mixture into the dry one and blend. Minimal stirring is required, and the batter should be somewhat lumpy. This makes the pancakes light and fluffy. If you beat the batter smooth, your pancakes will be tough n' chewy. 
Oil griddle slightly - pour batter. Flip the pancakes when the surface bubbles up. You may need to lower the heat a little to keep the pancakes from burning, but the higher the heat, the lighter the pancakes.​


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 16, 2006)

*Baked Apple Potbellies*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*4 apples (cored)*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1/2 cup brown sugar[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*1/4 cup water*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4 cherries[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*1/4 cup oatmeal*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1/3 cup dry chopped weed[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2 tablespoons cinnamon[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*2 tablespoons*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *Pot Butter*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Powder the weed in a blender, then mix grass with oatmeal, sugar and water. Stuff cores with this paste. Sprinkle apples with cinnamon, and top with a cherry and drizzle with pot butter. Bake for 25 minutes at 350 degrees*[/FONT]​


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 16, 2006)

*Chronic Chili*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2 lbs. pinto beans*[/FONT]
*1 lb. bacon, cut into two-inch sections*
*2 cups red wine*
*4 tablespoons chili powder*
*1/2 clove garlic*
*1 cup chopped weed*
*1/2 cup mushrooms (substitute with Majik Mushrooms for mind boggling binge)*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Soak beans overnight in water. In a lagre pot pour boiling water over beans and simmer for at least an hour, adding more water to keep beans covered. Now add all other ingredients and continue to simmer for another three hours. Salt to taste. Serves about six.*​
[/FONT]


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 16, 2006)

*Stoner Stuffing*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*5 cups rye bread crumbs
2 tablespoons poultry seasoning
1/2 cup each of raisins and walnuts
1/2 cup celery
1/3 cup chopped onions
3 tablespoons melted*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *Pot Butter*
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*1/2 cup dry chopped weed
2 tablespoons red wine*[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Combine all, stuff, bake and serve and enjoy.*[/FONT]​


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 16, 2006)

*Cannabanana Bread
1/2 cup softened Pot Butter
1 cup Sugar
2 eggs
1 cup ripe Bananas
2 cups flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon Salt
1 cup chopped walnuts
1/2 cup dry ground weed

-cream butter and sugar
-add eggs slowly
-blend in bananas
-sift dry ingredients in separate bowl 
-add dry ingredients and nuts to banana mixture.
-bake 350 for about 1 hour
-test with toothpick for readiness. Poke with toothpick... if it comes out clean it's done, if it comes out gooey, give it a few more minutes.

​*


----------

